# AR or SKS?



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

I am thinking about selling my norinco sks and geting a Delta AR-15. Any suggestions?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

yeah do it...


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

Do you know anything about the delta ar-15? It's a rifle kit from a local shop in Pensacola. Just want to make sure it's a great weapon.


----------



## tideline01 (May 26, 2010)

I worked for a gun shop for 5 years let me tell you just get a smith& wesson O.R. for about 600 to 800 then you can fix it any way you want


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the info. I will check into that the ar delta is like 679 and it's s kit!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Got any info or a web site on this kit? Never heard of them before.


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

It's from USA performance on hwy 29


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

*sks for sale*



dr0belcher said:


> I am thinking about selling my norinco sks and geting a Delta AR-15. Any suggestions?


how much do you want for your sks?


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

400


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Why not keep the SKS (great looking gun), and just add the AR to the collection. 

I have both myself and yes, I prefer my AR, but the SKS is still cheaper to shoot. What kind of price tag comes with the Delta? I paid $800 for my Rock River AR a couple months ago from Jimmys in Ft Walton. Why buy a kit when you can get the whole thing already put together and ready to shoot?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> It's from USA performance on hwy 29


I know who's selling it. I have never heard of Delta rifle kits though. Couldn't find anything when I googled it either.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i like my bushmasters from academey, about 974.00


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

dr0belcher said:


> Thank you for the info. I will check into that the ar delta is like 679 and it's s kit!


 

I am not familiar with the Delta. But I do know when people say "kit" it can mean alot of different things. Unless there is a particular reason you want this set-up or just want a "do-it-yourself" deal I would shop for a complete rifle from a name company. Mark's Outdoors ere in Birmingham gets stacks of 20 or 30 AR's at a time periodically. A couple of months ago he had about 20 DPMS base model A-2's for $579.


----------



## dr0belcher (Jun 23, 2011)

The kit is a del-ton sorry about the confusion. I think I have decided to get one that is put together. I thought it would be nice to take the time to make it, but honestly I don't have the time.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

while del-ton is not a preffered kit, they still function well. I think you're making the right choice of purchasing a complete rifle from what it sounds like. If you were to build an AR, I would suggest staying away from "kits" and spec'ing out your own parts to meet the demands of what you want to do with the gun. I have built my own rifle and have been a part of the build of 3 others. Its gratifying to shoot a rifle you piece-mealed together for the first time. Its even more gratifying when it functions flawlessly the first time and every time. When people ask me where I got my rifle, I take pride to say I built it. That being said, buying a put together rifle is the next best. Knowing a manufacturer of good known quality put together your rifle is comforting. I have never heard much good to say about these "kits", so good choice.

The real fun begins when you decide your ready to change this stock for that stock, this sling for that sling, this afg to this vfg, and etc.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i sold my AK and kept the RUSSIAN SK i also have an AR ,SK IS A FUN GUN TO SHOOT BUT NOT AS ACCURATE AS MY AR.

also have a DPMS 308 THAT I DO LIKE A LOT


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I've never seen anyone put the SKS in the same catagory as the AR nnmatter who makes the AR. The SKS is way down on the price scale from and AR as well. I agree with the guy that said just keep the SKS and save the money or just buy an AR. *


----------

